# Mobile Hotmail? GPS access?



## Just Wonderin (Dec 22, 2009)

In a post from about a year ago, someone said that they are able to view their yahoo account using their Kindle. I downloaded Kindle Shortcuts and Kindle-friendly websites from MobileReference. According to the guide, I should be able to access my hotmail account. Does anyone know what website I need to enter to be able to do this? I seem to have a bit of luck getting to a log in page, but when I enter my e-mail address and password, I can't get any further.

I also tried to access my facebook acct by using http://m.facebook.com and the same thing happens when I try to log in...I am given a message that says incorrect email/password combination. Any thoughts? Do I need to set up separate access using a mobile link? I am able to access facebook via my cell phone.

Also, in that same post of about a year ago, someone mentioned GPS access...any info on that?

Thanks!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Just Wonderin said:


> Also, in that same post of about a year ago, someone mentioned GPS access...any info on that?
> 
> Thanks!


There is no GPS functionality accessible on/from the Kindle.

Mike


----------



## Just Wonderin (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks Mike,  I didn't think there was...maybe they were referring to the "Directions" feature on Yahoo.  When I went to Yahoo.com, you did have the ability to enter directions...didn't try it though.  I guess I just think my Kindle is so magical that it can do everything!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Just Wonderin said:


> I seem to have a bit of luck getting to a log in page, but when I enter my e-mail address and password, I can't get any further.


Try this: go to

Home
Menu
Experimental
Basic Web
Menu
Settings
*Enable Javascript*


----------



## Just Wonderin (Dec 22, 2009)

I had done that when I first started to troubleshoot but thanks for the suggestion.  I have it enabled right now but still no luck.  I was wondering if there was some sort of different web address I should be using or if I needed to go to my hotmail account and enable some sort of mobile function. (ie. yahoo.com uses m.yahoo.com)


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

what url do you use to access hotmail?


----------



## Just Wonderin (Dec 22, 2009)

if I enter www.hotmail.com it goes to https://mid.live.com/si/login.as

Then, I sign in using my hotmail e-mail address and then enter my password. I've tried having the save my password box checked and unchecked as well. Then I click on sign in and the message I get is "The sign-in information you entered is incorrect, please try again"


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

try this instead:

mobile.live.com

or

mobile.msn.com


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I tried logging in to my Hotmail account using mobile.live.com/hm/ and received the same error message on my K2. 

I then went to gmail.com to see if I could still log in there in case this is a result of the update. (It usually stays logged in on my Kindle unless it is completely reset.) I had to sign out in order to log in again. That login still works on the K2. 

While I was doing this, Pidgeon92 listed two other places to try for Hotmail. I tried mobile.live.com but that went to the second link posted by Just Wonderin. I thought it would not work but it did for me. I then was able to go from the mobile.live.com Home page to Hotmail using the Mail link. I did not try sending a messsage and I don't normally use Hotmail.

My settings are images and Javascript enabled and NOT Basic Mode (Enhanced Mode?)

EDIT: It is possible that the login site works differently based on what page is the source. I occassionally get error messages while using Gmail telling me that my message was not sent when it was. In that situation it appears that a page in the middle could not be displayed on the Kindle although the message was sent and the Kindle arrived on a page that worked.


----------



## Just Wonderin (Dec 22, 2009)

I tried the two links posted but just don't seem to be having any luck.  I keep being taken to the same log in site and have no luck. I'll keep playing around and see if I can come up with any other solution...I'll let you know how I make out.  No big deal if it doesn't work...it just would have been a nice added perk.  Thanks for all of your help


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Though I've heard people have been able to use Gmail and such, I haven't had any success accessing any site that required a log in -- but, fortunately, for me, it's not been an issue.

You might check out the blog "A Kindle World". . . . .the writer is a member here. . . .one of her posts from earlier in the year was about using the browser and contained a "book" of mobile optimized links that she found worked.

Oh, and there was some sort of GPS functionality on the K1. . . .at least initially, though it might have gone away at some point. . . but, again, it was of limited usefulness because of slowness.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Oh, and there was some sort of GPS functionality on the K1. . . .at least initially, though it might have gone away at some point. . . but, again, it was of limited usefulness because of slowness.


It was cell phone tower triangulation, not GPS. It would sort of tell you what part of town you were in (if the town were big enough). It stopped working for me at some point.

Mike


----------

